# Gabapentin for IBS?



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

Has anyone else ever been given Gabapentin for IBS? Apparently it's a nerve drug used to treat epilepsy. I'm getting the impression they're getting a tad desperate with me!Any thoughts?


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Gabapentin is also useful for nerve pain associated with shingles. My husband takes it for seizures along with Dilantin.I wasn't aware if there was any use for IBS unless it was for pain. Is is supposed to control other IBS symptoms?It is an expensive drug even though it is now available as a generic drug. The brand name was called Neurontin when my husband first started taking it. The generic version; Gabapentin, came out within the last 2 years or less.If anyone has any info about it's effectiveness for IBS, please pass it on.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I wasn't aware if there was any use for IBS unless it was for pain.


IBS is painful, and it is partially because of hypersensitivity. Neurontin can work specifically to counteract nerve hypersensitivity, so it is certainly reasonable to try to use it for that.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Flux, I like that explanation... I was wondering why they initially tried Neurontin on me.I didn't have much luck with Neurontin, but for some reason Lyrica (another nerve-pain drug- but a newer one), worked much much better.Lyrica is used by a lot of different doctors. My pain management doctor said gastros are using it, general practice doctors, psychiatrists (off-label for anxiety), and obviously the pain management doctors.If you don't have luck with Neurontin, ask your doctor about Lyrica. Oh yeah, it also helped with the diarrhea, too. It's a little more expensive, and my insurance.. well, let's just say it SUCKS, so I had to come off of it. I would love to go back on it when my insurance changes in the next month.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

As I mentioned, Gabapentin is very expensive, especially if you have to get it at a regular pharmacy. Luckily, we are able to get it through our mail order pharmacy insurance program. I can't understand why the generic version of any drug could be so expensive. When my husband had shingles about a year ago, he was taking Gabapentin for his seizures. He didn't have much pain from the shingles and I think it was because he was already on the meds.If it works for the pain of IBS, it is great.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I was talking about Lyrica being expensive. Lyrica worked much better than Neurontin for me. Neurontin was definitely far less expensive than Lyrica, because Lyrica is new(er) and does not have a generic equivalent. I could afford the Neurontin, it just didn't work well for the IBS or IBS pain. I can't wait until there is a generic for Lyrica, because I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to start taking it again for my IBS-D and pain. Take care.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks for the replies guys! that was pretty much what i concluded Flux. And the cost isn't so much of a problem for me, i get free healthcare. did any of you guys get really sleepy on it? i was warned that that was a major side effect but we decided that sleepiness was already such a prob for me it wasn't going to matter.i'll let folks know if it works! might need a prod if i forget to say. it takes a month before we know anyway.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I never was sleepy on the medicine.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

well so far they ain't making me sleepy but i get lightheaded for a bit when they start kicking in!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Has anyone else experienced problems coming off Gabapentin? How did you deal with that? The drug has worked for me, but I am supposed to come off it now after a year, and when I try and reduce it I get sleepless (have not slept a wink tonite) and increased dull abdominal pain (like bad period pain). I might add I became extremely dizzy and drowsy when I started taking it, I felt like if was on a boat during a storm the first 4-6 weeks... Also suddenly I could not stay awake in evenings, which was a first for me having been an niteowl all my life ;-). I am currently on a total 900 mg dose daily (3x300 mg a day). ps. I am female, 35 years.


----------



## 22021 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm just curious about the dosages you all have been/had been given on the Neurontin. Lyrica is the 'new' Neurontin. I have McLeod's Syndrome , FMS and RLS. I have an extremely slow digestive and have to take stool softeners along with vegetable laxitives, also making sure I drink above and beyond the amount of water we should I wanted something different for pain to get off the Darvocet and I've been taking Neurontin for almost two months. My dosage varies from 1200mgs to 1800mgs a day. I have the 600mg tablets and they can also be halved. Within two weeks of taking the Neurontin, I was completely off the Darvocet. I have taken two Darvocets in the past month, but I only use them for 'break thru' pain and they work much better, now that I don't take them every day. I also take ONE 10 mg Flexeril about an hour before bedtime. This helps me relax (especially the legs) and I'm finally able to get some stage 4 sleep. The Neurontin helps with this too.Sometimes Doctors are afraid to prescribe a larger dose, so that's why I was wondering. I think you can safely take upto 2400 mgs of Neurontin in a 24 hour period. I know the dosage of Lyrica is different. The way my doctor described how Neurontin works...."Your brain tells the nerves to shut up!"


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll probably have to go back on Neurontin, because the insurance coverage I have now SUCKS (and Lyrica is brand only - ugh). I've heard people taking higher than 2400mg daily. I think I heard someone at 3200mg per day.I would love to get back on it - my nerves do need to "shut up" as your doctor puts it. LOL, I like that







!


----------



## 22408 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have been on Neurontin since 2002, It does not help with my IBS, but I sure wish it did.But it does help with the Burning pain I get in my legs and back and that is how I got it (for bad back prblems, surgery in 2002)It was and is the perfect drugs for my back and leg pain!!!Now if I could only find the right thing for my IBS........


----------

